# تقنية طبية أم هندسة طبية ..من يستحق الدراسة!!!!!!!!!!!!



## كوريا السعودي (4 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

أعرفكم بنفسي انا موسى من المملكة العربية السعودية . حاليا ادرس في امريكا فترة اللغة فقط . بعد ذلك سأبدأ بالبحث عن جامعة لتكملة الدراسة الأكاديمية . بدأت بالبحث عن تخصصات كثير ولكن أكثر ماشد انتباهي واهتمامي هو تخصصين وهما التقنية الطبية و الهندسة الطبية .

بدأت بالبحث اولا عن تخصص التقنية الطبية . وعلى حسب علمي ان هذا التخصص بشكل عام يعتمد على احدث الأجهزة الطبية في تشخيص الأمراض لمساعدة الطبيب في معالجة المرضى . 
وعادتا ما يكون مجال عمل هذا التخصص في المختبرات حيث هناك تتم التحاليل للمرضى . 

التخصص الثاني وهو الهندسة الطبية . حيث يكون المهندس الطبي مسؤول عن الأجهزة الطبية وتنظيمها واماكن احتياجها للمرضى . 

ايضا اخواني هناك تخصص جميل وهذا ويسمى هندسة طبية حيوية . اعتقد ان الجميع يعرف هذا المجال . هو مجال يتم فيه دراسة طبيعة حركة جسم الإنسان الحيوية والميكانيكية لكي يتم صنع اعضاء حيوية او اعضاء صناعية مثل الأطراف والغضاريف والصمامات الصناعية . 

اعتقد بأنني كتبت مقدمة كافية عن كل مااعرف والآن اريد مساعدتكم اخواني الطلاب . عن بعض المعلومات . 

1- هل يعتبر تخصص الهندسة الطبية الحيوية من تخصصات التقنية الطبية أم الهندسة الطبية ؟؟؟؟ 

2- ماهي حاجة سوق العمل في العالم العربي عامتا وفي المملكة العربية السعودية بشكل خاص ؟؟ 

3- هل يعتبر هذا التخصص من التخصصات ذات الدخل العالي نسبيا ؟ 

4- هل تنصحني في هذا التخصص للمستقبل ؟ ارجو من الأخوه ( الخبرااااااء) كتابة آرائهم حيث ان رأيك يهمني في اتخاذ قراري . 

والمعذرة على الإطالة في الموضوع 
انتظر الردود ..................


----------



## كوريا السعودي (10 سبتمبر 2011)

إخواني 

أرجو الرد من اي متخصص في هذا الموضوع .


----------



## mohammed.madani (16 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
على حسب علمي يا اخي العزيز ان الهندسة الطبية والهندسة الطبية الحيوية اسمان مختلفان لشئ واحد ولكن عن ما كتبته عن التقنية الطبية فاعتقد من وجهة نظري انا ان الهندسة الطبية الحيوية تشمل كل ما كتبته.
واتمنى من ذوي الخبرى الرد على الباشمهندس

ووفقك الله


----------



## RAFT AHMED (21 سبتمبر 2011)

بالفعل اخي هناك فرق... فمثلا هنا في روسيا ندرس بايوتكنلوجي وانضمة اجهزه طبيه؟ولا ادري هل هو نفس تخصص هندسه طبيه حيويه ولا مختلف؟؟؟


----------

